# first apitherapy treatment



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

went back to Mariam's and gave two more stings, brought a bilingual friend. seems Lenny's mom and dad had brought her to several Doctors who only helped relieve the parents of some hard earned cash. Lenny could not make a fist with her right hand either, the whole right side was numb. Now when she shakes your hand she starts to offer you her left out of habit and then proudly thrusts out her right and gives a vigorous shake with a beaming smile, heartwarming!


----------



## janvanhamont (Mar 10, 2004)

Bee Services in Terrell Texas, phone 9722700682, [email protected], sells a device which let's you suck up bees from the front front porch of the hive or through a hole in the rear of the hive body from the cluster in the winter without disturbing the bees. The bees can then be put in the refrigerator and used at the appropriate time. The refrigerator will cool the bees so they become easy to handle
Janvanhamont


----------

